# Study into lesbian conception



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi folks,

I just had a lovely conversation with a woman called Petra in York who is doing a study into the experiences lesbians have as they go about trying to conceive for her PHD. She's now travelling to Birmingham next week to talk to us about our experiences. She needs another 5 or so couples to interview so she can complete her study and I offered to post her details here in the hope she might find them. She's extremely approachable, is lesbian herself and is willing to travel to you at a time that suits you - all very easy from our end! She's interested in hearing people's stories whether they're still in the planning stages, actively trying or are pregnant/have a child already and although she's interested in hearing both partner's stories she's OK if its only convenient to meet with one partner (as she's doing with us). It's all completely confidential but a great way to help get our stories out there.

I have more information from her if anyone would like that before responding to her - PM me with your email address and I'll forward it on

Gina.

Email removed by Admin please use PM system


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice one Gina, have sent her an email. I'm always up for stuff like that, It's a nightmare getting research participants. Would be lovely to read her stuff when it is published as well, like to bet it is really interesting.

Hope you, dp and Ember are well!

Emma


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

I have just emailed her aswell, the more research the better hay


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

I did an interview with her last autumn too.  She was lovely and I thoroughly support her project.  Do volunteer.

Natalie


----------



## evelet (Sep 27, 2005)

i agree - its important that this research gets done!

I've emailed her.

Ros and I were interviewed for a telly programme once called Birth Map of Britain or something like that. It was on BBC3. And we were in the Independent. Then we had loads of media calls and it got a bit of a hassle. its important to be visible tho.


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

God on you folks!

*Eve*, that sounds interesting! Do you have a copy of the programme? Was it edited in a way you felt comfortable with? I'm always a bit suspect of these things. We were asked to be involved in the 'Making Babies the Gay Way' programme that channel 4 did several years ago but we decided that was too much exposure for us. However, I believe this study is an academic one and no names or identifying information will go into the final thesis, so no-one should get contacted by the media as a result of it apart from Petra herself.

Gina. x


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

Yep, you're right. 

We were interviewed by Petra last year. She was lovely and I'm sure her study will be fascinating.
And if I'm honest, it was really great to have the opportunity to yap about TTC and feel like the person I was talking to was interested and actually "got it"! Most of the people IRL that know we're trying have been about as much use as a chocolate frying pan!


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

Has anything come out of this research?? Sounds really interesting.


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

oooh @gina - evelet never replied to that post and here we are a year later!!!!

yes we were quite happy with how it was edited. the program didn't really focus on us as such, we were only on it for a few minutes. i do have a video, one day i'll transpose to dvd and upload some to youtube (when i have some minutes ) ).  the program was about how things differ in geographical regions of UK; like mother age, whether they work, types of birth etc... it was a good program actually and i think they did some other 'map' programs... i remember that richmond on thames had the highest concentration of 40+ mothers (or something similar)... my only bugbear was that it segwayed straight from a comment about mennotincluded to our story, not really making it clear that we didn't use them, in fact if you switched off right then you'd think we HAD used them. until we told our story of course...

i wonder what came out of the petra research. we had to cancel in the end as Bruno made an early appearance.


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

We wre interviewed by Petra, she was lovely...I am sure she will disseminate to us once she is ready, PhD's are a long winded process...just given mine the old heave-ho to concentrate on LO....

Em x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

does she have to interview in person?  i doubt she would want to come to spain!  but i would be happy to contribute via email ...


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm afraid I've now lost Petra's contact details - my old computer died taking them with it. Does anyone else who was interviewed by her still have them. If so, could PM me with them?

Many thanks,

Gina. x


----------

